# shotgun reloaders



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I need a little help. I have been reloading rifle and pistol ammo for a few years now and i am very happy with my two Dillion reloaders. I was wondering what you guys think is a good reloader for shotgun ammo. I plan to reload duck and geese ammo in 2 3/4, 3inch and maybe 3 1/2. The shot will be #2 shot and BB steel shot. 
and some lead shot for skeet shooting

What do you guys think would be a good reloader for me.

thanks

stephen


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a MEC steel Master. I only load lead with it. The instructions state do not load lead and steel with it as it can cause an explosion. I would think if you gave it a thorough cleaning you would be fine.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is based on a true story: Chuck Norris once swallowed a turtle whole, and when he crapped it out, the turtle was six feet tall and had learned karate.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

hey thanks.

How do you like the steel master.

stephen


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like it. We had to modify it for the hulls we use.

The load we use is a win AA hull a win 209 primer, rp12 wad a full cup of 4shot (550gr) and 35gr of blue dot.

Winchester changed their hulls a few years ago they are much thicker today than they used to be. For the final crimp with the new hulls they will be crushed every time. I took it apart and scrapped out some of the material. Now I am very happy with it. I do not know if you would have that issue with any other hulls.

Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the MEC Sizemaster.Works great but I've never loaded steel with it.Certainly cant go wrong checking with MEC and see what they say.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the sizemaster with a steel kit in it. You dont need the steelmaster or the steel kit for any other loader. The sizemaster will load any lead load you want to use. and the same with any steel you want to use. I also have a universal bar in it. with lead just run normally. but with steel. using alliant steel powder you have to weigh each load. as the powder will not meter. with steel shot you are supposed to be able to drop #3 and smaller shot through the loader, but have to count/weigh the larger shot sizes.
So the only thing you will actually be using the machine for is size/deprime, reprime, start and finish crimp.

You will want to add the short kit to your machine as it only takes me about 3 seconds to change from 2 3/4 to 3".

Also the sizemaster over the steelmaster should save you a few dollars, maybe enough to purchase the short kit.

pm me with any questions you have.
and good luck


----------



## mdshuping (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought my Mec 600 jr. on ebay for less than 75 including shipping. Try there.


----------

